# Northbrook, IL - 16' Stainless Steel Muni Body for sale - $15,000.00



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

I am selling my 16' stainless steel bottom conveyer muni-body dump bed. This is for the muni-body only and not the entire truck. Body will need to be removed off the truck by the buyers shop of choice and comes with dual pre-wet tanks and a steel cover to the conveyer for summer use.

A brand new purchase of a muni-body like this will cost well over $50,000.00 from the manufacturer. This is in good working condition and listed for a solid $15,000.00.

If you are interested in purchasing the truck in its entirety it is being offered for $55,000.00 or best offer. Please see the attached photos of both the truck and the currently attached stainless salt body. Email any inquiries to [email protected]

Here is a brief description of the truck as a whole...
2005 International 7400 Tandom-axle Dump/Salt spreader body, 16 ft Henderson Muni Body with dual chloride tanks, 12 ft Henderson snow plow, VIN: 1HTWGAAR75J013650 (37,110 miles), DT466 260 HP engine, Allison 3000 6 speed Auto transmission, 54,780#GVW, 16,000 # front axle, 315 front tires, 40K rear suspension, 11R-22.5 rear tires, air brakes, heated side mirrors, air seats, AM/FM radio, A/C works, has steel cover plate for floor chain for use in summer, spinner removable, Force America salt controls, amber warning lights, air tailgate


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice looking truck/box.

Good luck with the sale. Just out of curiosity, does it come with extra spinners? Asking for a friend...


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice looking truck/box.
> 
> Good luck with the sale. Just out of curiosity, does it come with extra spinners? Asking for a friend...


No extra spinners. lol
It is a great truck and a great spreader


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW...anyone that's looking at it, $15k is a steal.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...anyone that's looking at it, $15k is a steal.


15k for this spreader really is a steal, To purchase brand new you would spend way over 50k.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I think it's a great buy, I can't use it to nice for what I do. A good steel body would cost you that or close with the spreader. Top soil, salt, stone, blacktop, sand etc that's the cat backside. Demolition forget about it to nice. Surprised you still have it. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Surprised AJ is not sniffen around for that money, he will spend that on a toy in a heart beat.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Surprised AJ is not sniffen around for that money, he will spend that on a toy in a heart beat.


AJ is broke it's lawn season...

Nice truck/bed that's some serious skin...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmmm.....

How to convert to a hooklift....

Nevermind.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

lowblue::yow!:


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

ADBsnowremoval said:


> lowblue::yow!:


:usflag:


----------

